# PLEASE HELP! Sound not working - MacBook Air



## Anna12345 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I have a MacBook Air, and the sound is not working. The sound bar is full but there is a stop sign like the one when you completely turn off the sound. And i can not control the sound bar, It is stuck like that... 

What do i doo? 

I desperately need your help..

Best regards - Anna


----------



## Cam (Jan 23, 2010)

I found several threads on this topic:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1529839&start=15&tstart=0

From above it appears a flexible circuit cable as broken. iFixit has a replacement part (and probably instructions or video to fix).

In addition I found things to try that don't open your computer:

Potential fix In some cases, this issue can be resolved by clearing audio caches. This can be easily accomplished with a tool like OnyX.

In other cases, resetting PRAM/NVRAM can resolve the issue. In order to reset PRAM/NVRAM, shut down your Mac, then start it back up while immediately holding the following keys: Command, Option, P and R. Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for the third time.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd also check to make sure you have the right sound source selected in sound preferences, or you can try plugging in head phones. Deleting the cache will do the same as stated above.


----------



## Pabs (Jun 2, 2010)

quick question... I have the same problem and when I spoke to Apple they suggested trying the PRAM reset option...
I'm a little worried about it.. .worried things won't work after.... one question,,, it says to release after the second beep...well, I don't have sound coming from the machine... how can I know when to release the keys? and if I go too far before releasing...what possible side effects could that have??

thanks
Pabs


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2010)

There's no 'side effects' of a PRAM reset that is held too long, so no worries about that. You just want to hear at least one more chime after the initial chime
If you don't hear any boot chime, then simply hold those same 4 keys for about 60 seconds. That would be long enough in any event.
Check for any sound output with known-good headphones or external speakers.


----------



## Pabs (Jun 2, 2010)

hey deltaMac

thanks for the info... now, is there side effects to resetting the PRAM itself... 
I found a few entries on the web about people having issues with their machines after the reset...some saying it would not reboot, etc..

ever hear of stuff like that?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2010)

No, not unless you have other issues. A PRAM reset, if it helps fix your problem, is not your goal. It's just another step to getting your system back to normal operation.
Certain situations might prevent booting, but, that's because the PRAM keeps track of some kinds of boot setups, such as a RAID (not too common). Easy to get back up by  using the Option-boot manager. The PRAM reset is important, because it will clear out possible corrupted settings in that PRAM (Parameter-RAM). I do PRAM resets many times a day (today, probably 50 times, as I am reconditioning a large number of iBooks). That's part of the process that I use. The battery in most Macs is often known as the PRAM battery, as it does a part of maintaining the PRAM settings. A PRAM reset restores those settings to defaults. You will seldom notice any difference, as the settings would be something that you would often set, such as the Startup Disk choice.
Does that reassure you at all?


----------



## pragmatist1910 (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried the pram reset with no effect. Then I went into the syspref sound control (for the umpteenth time) and changed the volume (slider) of the output. Immediately the sound came back on through the speakers. Interesting.


----------

